# Gaggia Classic - Pre-2015 OPV blockage



## Matt D (Apr 13, 2020)

A newbie to the forum . I have just reassembled my Gaggia after clearing a blockage to the solenoid and cleaning the boiler . Very chuffed machine works when reassembled , flow though head , solenoid and steam arm , but when checking flow rate of opv ( don't have pressure gauge ) noticed no flow from opv into water tank when using back flush disc . So I've taken opv apart , full of grime , about to reassemble and

1/ I've gone blank on where part 3 fits

2/ how does part 3 work

3/ Any tips on resetting opv ( assuming there is flow - read about 130ml per 30secs )

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## Matt D (Apr 13, 2020)

Replying to my own post !!

I managed to sort out the order of the internals of the opv

1/ Part 3 was placed rubber side down into base of internal 
2/ RESULT : After assembly water returned out of the opv whilst using a blanked portafilter 
2/ I then adjusted Allen key clockwise reducing flow from 240ml down to the blind setting of 130ml for an approx 9 bar
3/ A pressure gauge is on route to fine tune pressure

It will be interesting to see how the 130 correlates to pressure , bit more importantly go the coffee tastes after the refurb !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Glad it turned out well!

I should probably clean my OPV. Amy instructions or video tutorials you'd recommend?


----------



## Matt D (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Mike , The main issue was there were no instructions hence my post here .! It's definately worth doing as the the opv was cleaned / soaked before I realised it was blocked . Then when I took it part it was full of horrible grey water and grime .

Happy to offer you instructions . I reset the opv based on the blind setting option based on flow rate - however this arrived yesterday !

It only required a quarter turn to get the 10 bar reading !

Cheers ,

matt


----------

